# Msrp - What's The Real Number?



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi,
I have been a pop-up camper for 12 years and am going to make the jump to a travel trailer. I really like the Outback and am reasonably sure I am going to buy a 21RS. I live in a very rural area of Colorado. My local dealer is quoting me a price of $21,250 for a new unit. Based on what I have read on this forum, it sounds like this is WAY too high. So, my questions are:

Does Keystone have an MSRP for their trailers? Where do I find the real MSEP? I understand there aren't really any options and that all is included in the price.

Do the dealers get to invent their own list prices?

I've seen references in the forums to needing the anti-sway bar and the weight distribution bars. What are these and how necessary are they? I will be pulling the trailer with an '05 F250 6.0L diesel. What other 'things' will I need to have a fully functional Outback, ready to roll?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

skywaterbanjo said:


> Hi,
> I have been a pop-up camper for 12 years and am going to make the jump to a travel trailer. I really like the Outback and am reasonably sure I am going to buy a 21RS. I live in a very rural area of Colorado. My local dealer is quoting me a price of $21,250 for a new unit. Based on what I have read on this forum, it sounds like this is WAY too high. So, my questions are:
> 
> Does Keystone have an MSRP for their trailers? Where do I find the real MSEP? I understand there aren't really any options and that all is included in the price.
> ...


Welcome to our growing corner of cyberspace.

Some good questions.
First. The dealer price is much more variable than new cars. The cost to them is standard plus $1/mile for shipping. Dealers have less direct competition is a given area so they set the price at whatever they think the market will support. Fortunately for us the internet allows us to shop nationally. Check Lakeshore RV. They generally have the best prices on new Outbacks. Take that price and a little more for shipping to your dealer or just order from Lakeshore and they will deliver direct to your door. 
Lakeshore-RV They currently have a 21 for $16,499.

Second. Anti-sway either prevents or limits the trailer sway that is a function of the pivot point hanging off the rear bumper. Several different options from simple one-sided friction to expensive hitch systems (Hensley Arrow). Towing a fairly small TT with a full size truck you could probably use a simple system but there is no harm in overkill by getting a good system the first time. Get the dealer to include in the TT purchase.

Weight distribution transfers some (10-15%) of the hitch weight off of the rear truck axle. Again you are talking about a fairly light TT on a 3/4 ton truck. Your hitch has two weight capacities, with and with out WD systems.

Third. What else do you need? EVERYTHING......
The minimum would be some chocks and blocks to level and support. Fresh water hose (I carry 2x25 feet) Some toilet chemicals. After that you can add a huge amount of things.
Hope that is enough to start.

No silly questions here at Outbackers

Jared


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I would also recommend dealing with Lakeshore RV in Michigan. I had them deliver mine and could not have been happier saving 3k from my local dealer even including the delivery fee. I live in GA. I let my local guy do the warranty work...

Jimbo


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

JimBo said:


> I would also recommend dealing with Lakeshore RV in Michigan. I had them deliver mine and could not have been happier saving 3k from my local dealer even including the delivery fee. I live in GA. I let my local guy do the warranty work...
> 
> Jimbo
> [snapback]39208[/snapback]​


Thanks Jared and Jimbo for your quick responses...what a gem this site is and all of the people on it.

So, I figure we are about 2000 miles from the manufacturer. Assume about $2000 in shipping and I should be looking to pay about $18,500 for the trailer.

I will offer this to the dealer and ask them to include 2 batteries, a fresh water hose, a sewer drain hose, chocks and the anti-sway device. Anything else absolutely required?

JimBo, with your experience with Lakeshore...how long did it take to receive your unit? Did they throw in any of the extras?

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also bought from Lakeshore and from the time I faxed the signed p&s paper back to them I had the trailer in about a week. 1000 miles and a snow storm but they had it to me 10k less than my local dealer







. Unit was ready to camp with no problems.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

No to the MSRP...

Yes to the dealer inventing his own price -- supply and demand is the baseline.

FunTime RV in Cleburne Tx has the 21RS for 16300 and the 23RS for 16,799... and thats their no haggle price....and that includes EVERYTHING plus batteirs -- hitch -- etc etc.. thats an out the door price...

Colorado _aint_ far from Texas...

There was a good list we all contributed to about 4 months ago of things we needed, like to have, wish we had .. wonder what happened to that or which forum it was in???

Make sure you get a good WD hitch with Sway control .. i am partial to the Reese of course...

and also a Prodigy brake controller -- I really like those -- set it and forget it....

and the longest sewer hose you can .... my dealer gave me a 500 dollar gift certificate that i had to use in his store (humongous markups but I got a pretty good starter kit)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WELCOME!! You'll love it here.
16,000.00 is fair market price for a new/loaded 2005 21RS. Include antisway bar/weight distribution hitch/hoses/Maxair vent covers installed. Read thru here and see what we've added. 
Good luck on your purchase, you won't look back.
Mark


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Another soon to be 'Colorado Outbacker'









There are two dealers in Colorado, Sun City in Colo Springs, or Steve Caseys in Denver. Try to get them to compete against each other. 1 word of warning, Steve Casey's will only Service their own trailers during peak season, so they say. Not sure how true it is, but priority will be given to their customers.

Anyway, on to better things. We ended up getting our for about 20% below the MSRP as they reported, but that was before taxes. I told them I needed to be at 80% LTV, and they finally came down to that price. I then went to the RV show in Jan and tose prices were more than what I paid. Since we are now in the 'camping season' it might be harder to nego a price. We purch. in Dec.

Best of luck on the purchase!! Lakeshore seems like a pretty good place. Lots of topic in the forum.

Ron


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I contacted Lakeshore RV and got a firm price. Then I went to my local RV dealer who was asking $19,950 for a 26RS. Lakeshore quoted me $16,500 plus $1,000 to ship it to me in Maryland. I went into my dealer and showed him the price quote fax and they countered with $17,950.00, which was $450 more than Lakeshore but acceptable because I made them order a brand new one.

The bonus was I ordered and paid for a 2005, but they delivered a 2006! So it all worked out. Your dealer may threaten to not warranty the trailer if you buy it from Lakeshore, but if they are an Outback dealer they have to. Hopefully, they will sharpen their pencil a bit!









Good Luck!


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

I just purchased a 25rss almost 2 months ago and went through the same thing. Here's what I did...

As everyone else has said, I got a price from Lakeshore RV, then added about $1/mile to have it shipped. I think it was closer to 1.30/mile when I called, but... Then went back to the dealer with that price. The dealer badmouthed Lakeshore, which he hadn't even heard of, but quoted me a price about $1000 higher. I walked away. A day or so later, he threw the WD hitch and sway control into the deal for the same price.

So, I ended up paying a bit more than Lakeshore, but to have a local dealer willing to service it was a big plus for me. Fortunately I've had no need for service yet.

If you don't mind me asking, where in CO are you? I'm in NM, but will be heading your way next month for a week long camping trip.

dak


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What surpised me was there are a llot of great service centers that do not sell OUTBACKS or KEYSTONES -- one of the top RV dealers here in Texas services Outbacks but does not sell them ...

Call the Keystone Service Center for a list of all the authorized repair dealers around you ...

The one that I go to for my warranty work sells mainly these 300K Class A motorhomes and is only 8 miles from my house... and did a great job servicing my stuff under warranty ... the nearest Outback dealer is 40 miles away...


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm am going to contact both Lakeshore RV and FunTime RV in Texas to get quotes from them. I'll take the quotes to my local dealer here in Durango, Colorado and see if they will come close to matching the price.

Everyone has very good things to say about Lakeshore. I would rather buy local, being a small business owner myself, but if we're talking thousands of dollars difference, I guess I would have to take my business elsewhere. One other consideration is that I have a 2001 Coleman popup to sell/trade. It would be easier if I dealt with my local dealer but the price has to be right.

Thanks again for all of your comments. Maybe see you around this summer. We're planning a 2 1/2 week trip up to Glacier NP, Waterton NP, Yellowstone, etc. from here in Durango. I play in a bluegrass band that is doing a bunch of touring in Colorado and Utah this summer so I'll get a chance to use the new trailer a lot!


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We purchased our 21RS from Steve Casey's in Denver last August. I had not checked out this site or checked other dealers - so, I had no idea that Casey's prices were high. We took our time looking at other campers and finally decided on the 21RS. I think taking our time helped bring the price down a little. I dont' remmber the exact figure, but it was between 19-20K. Still higher than other have said they paid elsewhere.









However, Casey's was VERY professional and courteous. Their setup and delivery was perfect, and they have made no qualms about servicing the 21RS warranty items. They have even fixed little things that I forgot to mention.

I guess the fact that they're close, an the professional way they handle things "kinda" makes up for the price differential. If was looking for another camper I would probably go back even though the prices are higher.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, purchased from Steve Casey's here, too. Great new maintenance facility, and honestly, when they say you can't get service during the busy months unless you are a customer, they mean it. Their customers are top of the list for service appointments between Memorial Day and Memorial Day, all others get whatever appointments are available after that.

In January 2004, we paid $16,500 for our 26 RS, including Reese w/d hitch and the goofy $299 dealer handling fee. I was happy with that deal since it was my deal in the first place. I talked them into that price, not vice versa. They claimed to have made $200 on the deal, which is not true I know.

I played the "Sun City" card well. Sun City told me to subtract $1,500 from the Casey's best offer. I subtracted $2,000 instead, and made the deal. I wanted to buy from Casey's due to their Denver location and new service center. They have fixed every little thing I have told them about.

Finally, WELCOME to ANOTHER Colorado Outbacker. Please check the Rocky Mountain Rally thread and see if you can join us this July 28 at Mueller State Park.

Randy


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, I made the leap and put a contract on an '05 21RS with my local dealer. Invoice price, with shipping was $18,000 even...they sold it to me for that price plus threw in a few extras. I really wanted to buy local so it was worth a few extra $$ to support my local dealer.

First add-on will be the WD Hitch/anti-sway. Everyone references Reese. Any other opinions?

Now the fun starts. We are taking this weekend to a bluegrass festival in Hotchkiss, Colorado. I play in a band that will be performing there, The Badly Bent (The Badly Bent - High Energy Traditional Bluegrass). If you are in the neighborhood, come by. It should be a lot of fun.

Thanks to the invite to the rally but our band has commitments that weekend. Maybe next year when I'm a more 'seasoned' Outbacker!

Durango's a nice place, too. Come visit sometime.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the reese dual cam and like it. Go to the topics and under towing issues, there are many opinions on all hitch set ups.

Not trying to put you off, you will just get a lot of answers faster.

Good Luck on the new trailer and Welcome action

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark,

Good to hear you're joining us. I recommend Reese for weight distribution and sway control, even though your tow vehicle is more than adequate to pull a 21RS. Extra stability is a good thing.







Either round bar or trunnion style weight distribution set-up will do the job. For sway control, get the Reese dual-cam, either the high-performance or the U-bolt style works equally well. Check out etrailer.com as a resource for info. You can learn a lot about these subjects reading some of their links. You can buy Reese from them, as well as a lot of other trailer-related items.

If your F-250 has Tow Command, you have your brake controller covered. If not, everybody seems to highly recommend Prodigy. etrailer has those too. (and no, I have no affiliation with etrailer.com) but I did buy from them (see my signature). Of course, you can probably get these components from a local dealer, but I suspect you'll pay at least $100 more.

Bill


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for the great words of advice to a proud new Outback owner.

I will do a bunch of research on WD hitches/antisway before I buy something and will move over to the Trailering and Towing section for further info.

Hope to meet you sometime! Someone ought to think about creating unique IDs for the Outbacks so when you see one at a park or campsite or on the road, we could come to this site to find out who they are and where they are from. Kind of like people who use their ham radio ID for license plates or stickers. Might be fun. Just a thought.

action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There has been research for a tire cover, but at a campground just use the old faithful handshake and if they are not a member, invite them to look in.









A small vinyl decal for the front might be a thought tho.

John


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the idea of some kind of ID on our Outback to identify us, so if we run into one of you fine folks real-time we can get to know you!


----------

